# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > کامپوننت های سایر شرکت ها، و توسعه کامپوننت >  سایت کامپوننت دلفی

## Valadi

در این سایت انواع کامپونت دلفی وجود دارد بد نیست یک سری بزنید 

www.componentbeacon.com

----------


## Valadi

یک سایت عالی در زمینه دلفی 
برای من خیلی جالب بود 
http://www.delphibasics.co.uk

----------


## babak869

اینم یه سایت پر از کامپوننتهای مجانی و پولی:

http://www.torry.net/pages.php?id=80

----------


## Valadi

یک سوپرایز برای همه عزیزان دلفی کار 
http://www.hitekdev.com/delphi/index.html

----------


## Valadi

این سایت پراز سورس از زبان دلفی و سی و دات نت و زبانهای دیگر 
www.planetsourcecode.com

----------


## Valadi

این یک کامپونت حرفه ای فلش و استفاده فلش در دلفی 
من که کار کردم عالی اما کمی گرونه اما بهر حال می ارزه 

www.f-in-box.com

----------


## Valadi

نکات ریز و درشت دلفی 
www.swissdelphicenter.com

----------


## Valadi

این سایت هم پر از کامپونت دلفی و زبانهای مختلف 

http://www.programmersheaven.com

----------


## Valadi

این هم 6 مقالات دلفی 
http://www.eeuok.com/articlelist/del...ge0001/11.aspx

----------


## Valadi

این هم سایتی شبیه سایت خودمون  البته به زبان انگلیسی و ترکی (اگر اشتباه نکرده باشم )
www.delphipraxis.net

----------


## vcldeveloper

> این هم سایتی شبیه سایت خودمون  البته به زبان انگلیسی و ترکی (اگر اشتباه نکرده باشم )


آلمانی هست، نه ترکی.

----------


## پرواز

اینم یه سایت که آقای کامبیز خجسته کامپوننت های زیادی توش گذاشتن.
واقعا جالبه
من کامپوننت های زیادی گرفتم. مثلا کامپوننتهای قوی برای کارهای عکسی و گرافیکی که کارایی نسبتاً بالایی داره بصورت اوپن سورس هم هستن.
ضمناً من یه یونیت از خود آقای خجسته گرفتم که برای تبدیل تاریخ میلادی به شمسی و برعکس توش کار کرده بودن. منم به همون یونیت توابع زیادی اضافه کردم که تقریبا همه نیازهای تاریخ رو برآورده میکنه. ولی چون دیدم تو سایت رو این موضوع زیاد کار شده دیگه از گذاشتن اون خودداری کردم.

----------


## پرواز

من Discription کامپوننتهای سایت Delphiarea.com که در پست قبل بحثشو کردم همراه با لینکش میذارم.
البته انگلیسیه اگه کسی از دوستان حسشو داشت ترجمه کنه!
TSunTime
TSunTime is a non-visual component to calculate times of sunrise, sunset, and solar noon for a specific location on a specific date.

AnimateImage 
This control is a windowed control similar to TImage for displaying the images of an image list, and optionally animating them. 

SimpleGraph 
This control provides a canvas for drawing simple graphs. 

CursorView 
This control is a windowed control for displaying a static or animated cursor on a form. 

Office97Button 
This control looks and acts like the controls (Buttons, radiobuttons, up buttons and down buttons) that appear in the Office Assistant balloons in Office 97 and Office 2000. 

SysImageList 
This non-visual component is a special TImageList containing the icons that Windows uses internally. In addition, by using this component you can find the associated icons for any file, folder, special folder, or even URL. 

Gradient 
This component is an extremely fast gradient fill control, so fast that you can even animate gradient colors. It has 27 built-in fill styles and provides an event to easily create custom gradients. In addition, TGradient can shift and/or rotate the gradient colors. 

RotateImage 
This component is the same as the TImage component with just one more ability. It can show the image rotated at an arbitrary angle. 

TextFader  
If you would like to display text containing multiple lines on the screen and there is not enough room, TTextFader is your solution. This component shows lines one by one each fading into the next.

TextAnimator  
A simple text animator component based on NervousText from Sun Microsystems. This component can also animate the color of the text as well as letters.  

خسته شدم! هنوز کلی مونده. فعلا با همین حال کنید تا بقیشو هم آپ کنم.

----------


## پرواز

سایت delphiarea.com

StatusBarPro 
TStatusBarPro is an improved version of TStatusBar with some particular features. In Addition, each panel in this status bar can have its own color, image, hint, font, indent, popup menu, and click and double click events.

FindFile 
This non-visual component offers a complete solution for searching in the file system for a file or folder with an extensive set of options.

PicShow & DBPicShow 
TPicShow is an image slider control with 172 transitional effects in pure Delphi code. TDBPicShow is a data-aware descendent of TPicShow.

SmoothShow 
This non-visual component can be used to animate the state of a windowed control from one size and position to a new one. 

PrintPreview 
This component is a descendent of TScrollBox written for the purpose of directing printer output onto the screen. In addition, it makes printing rich text and images as ease as a function call. 

WavePlayer 
This non-visual component stores wave files as a Delphi form resource and plays it at run-time. 

MRUFiles 
This component can be used to hold a list of the most recently used files (or other items) and show them on a menu.

BiDiDBNavigator 
This component is an improved version of TDBNavigator, with two additional features: Custom glyphs for navigation buttons and Bi-directional support. 

BiDiOutline 
TBiDiOutline is the same as TOutline with just one more feature: Bi-directional suppor.

بالاخره تموم شد.
شب زیبا...

----------


## Saeid59_m

سلام 
من دنبال یه کامپوننت برای کار با اینترنت می گردم . مثل داونلود و آپلود کردن . ارسال میل و ... 

اگه کسی میشناسه . اسم اونو بگه .

ممنون

----------


## Valadi

جناب Saeid59_m
با سلام 
برای ارسال میل SendMail component احتمالا در سایت www.utilmind.com

جناب Saeid59_m 
خواهشمندم که در این تاپیک غیر از عنوان ( سایت کامپوننت دلفی )تاپیک چیز دیگه ای در خواست نکنید 


مدیران محترم سایت :
خواهشمندم تاپیک های که مربوطه به عنوان تاپیک نیست حذف کنید 

با تشکر 

ولدی

----------


## Valadi

این هم برای برنامه نویسان دلفی 3 بعدی کار 
این سایت مطالب خوبی  opengl دارد
www.delphi3d.net

----------


## parsdelphi

www.parsdelphi.blogfa.com

----------

